# Started rebuilding my flat roof on my small shop!



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I started rebuilding my flat roof on my small shop before the rain caught me! :thumbup: I worked till a little pass 1 am in the morning before the rain came!


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Aren't sheds fun!? Quick, not much pressure, etc.

Look'n good! You'll like that alot better than that flat stuff.:thumbsup:


----------



## joeh20 (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Started Rebuilding My Flat Roof On My Small Shop!*

Your birdmouth cuts on the first 2 rafters had me a bit worried, Good to see the 2x6's and a ridgeboard to boot. With the snow load in Montgomery you could have used 2x4's and some plywood gussets and felt safe with it. But It'll be there, the way you're doing it. Did you forget the sheathing clips? LOL :thumbup::clap:


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

Looks good! My shed is in desperate need of a makeover too :whistling


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Sheds are cool to fix up. Cheap material costs. are you going to in some AC?


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

looks good.
but what in gods name is with the flat 2x6 previous roof design :whistling


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

yo man those are seriously crazy birds mouths in those rafters :: eek::


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

yea. uhh what happened there?
Did you fix them?


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Got to get better at my birdmouths.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

good job man:thumbsup:


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

CJ, when you're done do you want to come and fix mine? youre only about 3.5 to 4 hours away. haha


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice little shop that will turn out to be there .


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

FramingPro said:


> looks good.
> but what in gods name is with the flat 2x6 previous roof design :whistling


That's why they call it a flat roof, because the flat rafters:blink:


----------

